# Solve a cube starting with the green cross in order to respect Neda Agha-Soltan



## ariasamie (Jun 19, 2010)

today is 20 June, the martyr date of Neda.
Green, because it is the color of protesters.






warning: graphic video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG1hib8DYkE

I apologize for the previous shocking picture.
btw, The video is also shocking.


----------



## Boz (Jun 19, 2010)

wow, this was a year ago already

my sympathies

did a few green cross solves


----------



## flan (Jun 19, 2010)

will do


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow I'm shocked...

btw I always use green cross =)


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm color neutral, so I did a few already.


----------



## Samania (Jun 19, 2010)

I was too chicken to actually watch it, so I just paused it any scrolled through it. THAT IS REALLY GRAPHIC. But I'll do the green cross solves. 

RIP.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 19, 2010)

That video was...wow. 

I think solving with a green cross is a nice idea.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, that video is.....I dont even know. I'll do my green cross solves


----------



## fariq (Jun 19, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

I will.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 19, 2010)

I do my cross green naturally


----------



## Logan (Jun 19, 2010)

I will.
*did.


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 20, 2010)

Contributing.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 20, 2010)

Did an AO5: 32.33.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 20, 2010)

All of my solves are green cross.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 20, 2010)

I watched the video. So sad. 
However, I glimpsed through some of the comments and saw something that "goatseforever", one of the members of our forum, posted. I figured I should point out what a complete jackass he is.

"It's her fault, what the hell was she thinking leaving the kitchen like that?"
Waaayyy too far, dude.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 20, 2010)

That video gives me chills 
graphic indeed


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ah **** thats intense. Ill do an avg now

EDIT: Avg 31.69


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I watched the video. So sad.
> However, I glimpsed through some of the comments and saw something that "goatseforever", one of the members of our forum, posted. I figured I should point out what a complete jackass he is.
> 
> "It's her fault, what the hell was she thinking leaving the kitchen like that?"
> *Waaayyy too far*, dude.



I have to agree with Anthony on this point.

You don't watch the brutal death of someone and then make a joke about it. It's just not right.

~Chris

Edit: And I did do a solve starting with green, and actually got a little worse than my average by like a second. Maybe I should try color neutral?


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I watched the video. So sad.
> However, I glimpsed through some of the comments and saw something that "goatseforever", one of the members of our forum, posted. I figured I should point out what a complete jackass he is.
> 
> "It's her fault, what the hell was she thinking leaving the kitchen like that?"
> Waaayyy too far, dude.



That's just f*cked up


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 20, 2010)

What a douchebag, we should kick his ass.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 20, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> What a douchebag, we should kick his ass.



His = yours?


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I watched the video. So sad.
> However, I glimpsed through some of the comments and saw something that "goatseforever", one of the members of our forum, posted. I figured I should point out what a complete jackass he is.
> 
> "It's her fault, *what the hell was she thinking leaving the kitchen like that?*"
> Waaayyy too far, dude.



for freedom...


----------



## Owen (Jun 20, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video. So sad.
> ...




Well, I would say you should try and be color neutral. You know full OLL and PLL, and if you added color neutrality, and practiced, you could bcome very fast. Well, I don't even use that method, but it seems like good advice.

On-topic: I did a solve starting with the green face corners (because I use corners first with Ortega corners), but since I'm color neutral, it didn't make any difference.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't talk to Goatse about it. He's a troll. He's said he's been to /b/ plenty of times. He just wants attention.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 20, 2010)

Done..


----------

